# Lifestyles & Discussion > Freedom Living >  Where to get seeds, survival food, & gear?

## Peter4Paul2016

What are the best websites with the best prices for survival gear/seeds/water filtration, etc?

Some of the bigger sites/blogs I've been reading point to MyPatriotSupply...  

Those of you who have been into this for a while, do you guys recommend anyone else? If so, who and why? Thanks!

----------


## Root

You might want to look around here for that info
http://www.survivalistboards.com/

----------


## oyarde

> What are the best websites with the best prices for survival gear/seeds/water filtration, etc?
> 
> Some of the bigger sites/blogs I've been reading point to MyPatriotSupply...  
> 
> Those of you who have been into this for a while, do you guys recommend anyone else? If so, who and why? Thanks!


Alot of seeds I just buy local at the end of season when they are marked down .

----------


## DavesNotHere

I use Bountiful Gardens for seeds... small company out of Willits California.

http://www.bountifulgardens.org/
"Bountiful Gardens started over 30 years ago with the idea that people could grow their own food without weird chemicals, and save their own seed, just as gardeners have done for generations. At the time, the seed industry was replacing old-time, open-pollinated varieties with hybrids developed for agribusiness and long-distance shipping. Now, we face the new threat of genetically-engineered crops. Over the years, we have introduced so many gardeners to growing heirloom varieties, composting and seed saving. We hope you'll enjoy our offerings as well.

We only sell untreated, open-pollinated, non-GMO seed of heirloom quality for vegetables, herbs, flowers, grains, green manures, compost and carbon crops. We are able to offer many of our varieties as: Certified Organic (O); Natural (N); and Grow BiointensiveTM (GB) (sustainable organic)."

----------


## jbauer

Do the people that are trying to get ahold of all these seeds know how to grow them?  Most plants aren't as easy as plant it and forget it.

Keep in mind hybrids aren't bad unless you're opposed to purchasing the hybrid seed every year.  I enjoy growing some heirlooms as well, but after many years can appreciate some of the qualities hybrids have in certain instances.

On GMO's.  Worry all you want.  I've got no problem with them.  But to each their own.

----------


## Uriel999

> You might want to look around here for that info
> http://www.survivalistboards.com/


That's a very good forum. I spend more time there than here.

----------


## presence

web search "seed catalogue" then sign up for a print edition. 

I have a stack of about 50 different catalogue companies that send me new catalogue every year at zero cost.


We grow sauce tomatoes... after many seasons we now stick exclusively to Amish Paste and Gilbertie and collect and process seed via the fermentation method.

----------


## TomKat

Most of the best gardeners that I follow recommend Baker Creek Seed Co. for their heirloom varieties. 

From their website...



> All of our seed is non-hybrid, non-GMO, non-treated and non-patented.
> 
> We do not buy seed from Monsanto-owned Seminis. We boycott all gene-altering companies. We are not members of the pro-GMO American Seed Trade Organization! We work with a network of about 150 small farmers, gardeners and seed growers to bring you the best selection of seeds available! Many of our varieties we sell were collected by us on our travels abroad.
> 
> We offer over 1800 fine varieties! Unique seeds from over 75 countries!

----------


## oyarde

> Most of the best gardeners that I follow recommend Baker Creek Seed Co. for their heirloom varieties. 
> 
> From their website...


I buy a few from there every now and then .

----------


## opal

best name for a seed company ever

Italian seed and tool

italianseedandtool.com

we loved their Armenian cucumbers.. they got HUGE and didn't get bitter when they did

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Good resources peeps.  Bookmarked!

Do a search on my username for this sub-forum.  I've posted some howto guides and resources guides.

-t

----------

